
High-Speed Video Shows How Hummingbirds Really Drink - mukyu
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/05/hummingbird-tongue-drinking/
======
numlocked
"Because the hummingbird’s tongue is so efficient, the researchers
think...perhaps liquid-sipping robots could benefit"

A great day for science indeed. We stand on the precipice of a revolution in
liquid-sipping robot technology; our children will scarcely believe the
languid speed of their parents' liquid-sipping robots.

~~~
hugh3
Maybe a robot being used for chemical analysis could benefit? And... yep,
that's about the limits of my ideas here.

~~~
athom
Very this.

I was just working today with a coagulation test machine (Coag-A-Mate:
<http://www.gmi-inc.com/BioMerieux-Coag-A-Mate-2210.html>) that can draw
samples and reagents from an array of loaded vials. A "liquid-sipping robot"
would actually be a VERY accurate description.

------
jasonlotito
Things like this remind me how little we still now about our own world. How
their are still places on earth that can still be incredibly remote and
unexplored. That for all we've accomplished, their is literally a world of
unexplored and undiscovered wonders around us.

------
mnazim
I do not remember the last time when I saw something as beautiful as this one.
It's amazing to know that it actually traps water with it's tongue instead of
sipping it.

------
chopsueyar
What camera was used?

Something better than a Canon 7D?

~~~
trafficlight
Probably something like this: <http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=products>

~~~
chopsueyar
Nice. 7500fps and 36-bit color. Good link. Thanks.

------
hdragomir
Just wow!

